# Fawns with spots



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok I know nothing about :! other than being able to tell that a :! is in fact a deer and maybe pick out a white tailed deer if I can see the white tail. So I have a question for all you deer guys. My wife and I were walking in Blacklick Metro park on one of their trails that leads through the "woods". We came across a deer that stood pretty tall but it still had spots. At what age do the deer start to lose their spots? I figure it was probably born this spring/summer or maybe last fall. I was trying to get a picture of it but as I was zooming the camera to get a good picture a plane flew over and spooked the deer and he took off. We came across a doe and two fawns a little later but couldn't get a close enough picture. I can tell they are there but I'm sure no one else would be able to see them. Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fawns with spots would have been born this past spring. They'll start shedding their summer coats any time now, and the spots will go with it.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im still getting pics on my trail cam with a fawn with spots and heck its still nursing off a doe


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

peon - I've seen late born fawns nursing on mother well into October on more than a few occassions over the years. It isn't uncommon at all this time of year and honestly not uncommon in early Oct.

I've seen mothers cut the fawn off the nipple too. Usually I've seen this the first 2 weeks in Oct (season never opened in sept prior to a couple years ago). You'll see the fawn attempt to nurse and mother will circle, move and even kick the fawn as not to let the fawn nurse.

Side note - the bucks I've been watching all summer like clockwork out of my front window (5-6 days a week they have been there) disappeared last week. Saw them last night for the first time since, all 3 still together. Point of notice was that the hard bone is now present...the big 10 looked to be shedding his velvet - at least pieces of it were definately visible hanging off bone. They disappear soon and I won't see them again until late season....same pattern every year since I've had this place (8 years).


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have taken a doe before in November and her fawn would not leave her/me alone while field dresing her. It's spots were gone and you and I know both know that fawn is old enough to make it on it's own but at least with me I did feel kind of bad....That fawn kept bleeting and it sounded pretty pathetic.

I felt bad about that at least until I ate those backstraps with some grilled onions and mushrooms!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

last year there was a doe and fawn that constantly came to my stand they stayed together thru dec.i tried to shoot her opening day but she spooked


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

bucks shedding velvet and fawns losing spots seem to happen about the same time they should both be complete by next week but there are always a few stragglers in both situations


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Darwin said:


> I have taken a doe before in November and her fawn would not leave her/me alone while field dresing her. It's spots were gone and you and I know both know that fawn is old enough to make it on it's own but at least with me I did feel kind of bad....That fawn kept bleeting and it sounded pretty pathetic.
> 
> I felt bad about that at least until I ate those backstraps with some grilled onions and mushrooms!


2 years ago during the 2nd gun season weekend (December 15th or so) I shot a doe (she still had a full milk bag) and her fawn followed me to the truck while dragging her out. It struck me as strange being that late in the year.


----------

